# Kegging/mixing Spirits



## captaincleanoff (3/1/09)

I'd like to get my 9l keg full of some premixed spirits - probably gin and tonic

What do you guys think would be the best mix? I was thinking 1l gin + 7L tonic. Think this would be alright?

And with carbonation, do I just carb at dispensing pressure as normal?


----------



## quantocks (3/1/09)

hey mate, 

from an old digup.



sluggerdog said:


> roach, I used to be pretty accurate with it but now have gone lazy.
> 
> Basically I do the following:
> 
> ...




so probably halve that?

link here


----------



## PostModern (3/1/09)

Most splits in pubs are sold in a 7oz glass. 1oz spirit, 6oz mixer. Maybe less mixer with ice. 1L to 7 and you won't taste enough spirit, I think. Try small controlled measures in a glass and see what ratio suits your taste best, then upscale.


----------



## clean brewer (3/1/09)

From working in Restaurants, generally for a spirit and nice mix, 30ml spirit-180ml mixer..

I think I calculated 1.4ltr spirit and the rest with mixer in 9ltr keg..

Cheers


----------



## crundle (3/1/09)

Did this for a friend's kids party (adult kids!) and we premixed it to 5% alcohol.

Worked well, people were getting drunk, but not at a crazy rate.

For a calculator, visit homedistiller.org, and go to dilution calculator.

for 9 litres of 5% mix, it will take;

1.125l of 40% alcohol
7.875l of water (or whatever mixer you wish to use)

hope this helps,

Crundle

edit: I need spelling lessons!


----------



## gros21 (4/1/09)

grrr why doesn't bourban come in 1.25L any mor same with rum there all 1l

im planning to do the same prolly tomorrow lol

please check out boozle.com.au to find teh cheapest spririts in ya area

i got 2 x 1l jim beams for $70 and i got 2 lots of them lol

thne got some limited edtion xmas jimmy as well


----------



## Carbonator (4/1/09)

captaincleanoff said:


> I'd like to get my 9l keg full of some premixed spirits



It's great idea, but It would go down faster than beer if I sat next to it all night! :icon_drool2:


----------



## clean brewer (5/1/09)

Made a mix up today, 1125ml Vodka and 5 x 1.25ltr Schweppes Lime & Soda, in the 9ltr keg.. Easy as and tastes pretty good...

I knew the 9ltr would come in handy, saves stuffing about pouring the spirit and then the mixer..

I think now i'll just keep 3 x 19ltr kegs of beer in the fridge and the 9ltr of Spirit, fixs perfect, if I wanted to fit 4 Cornies in id have to alter the door trim..

:icon_chickcheers:


----------

